# Biggest news story where you are



## FAST6191 (Oct 25, 2019)

All too often the US news cycle, and maybe the UK news cycle from time to time, comes to dominate this forum.

As both of those are fairly stable countries then not a great deal of much note really happens there that is likely to be relevant in two months, never mind two decades, it risks not a lot of great note happening on this section.

To that end if you are somewhere other than those, or if you are then what is happening more locally to you, that others might not have seen but is actually somewhat interesting.

Probably best to note what country you are in and give a short summary, possibly including the layman's/outsider's summary if the key players are unlikely to be known outside it. Games, entertainment, politics, tech, medicine, human interest, history... anything plays really.


----------



## billapong (Oct 25, 2019)

(edit - sorry, you wanted news from areas other than from the USA and Europe, so I deleted my post)


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 25, 2019)

billapong said:


> (edit - sorry, you wanted news from areas other than from the USA and Europe, so I deleted my post)


If it is state or region level (think appeals court district sort of size) then by all means share. Seeing what was there before it would go if you want it to.

Also I said UK in that (being English speaking on a mainly English speaking site we do occasionally get that as well as the boring as sin national level US politics). Europe is a rather wider concept and it takes something fairly special for it to be noted in most national news broadcasts there. For instance I have no idea what is going on in Hungary right now.


----------



## billapong (Oct 25, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> If it is state or region level (think appeals court district sort of size) then by all means share. Seeing what was there before it would go if you want it to.
> 
> Also I said UK in that (being English speaking on a mainly English speaking site we do occasionally get that as well as the boring as sin national level US politics). Europe is a rather wider concept and it takes something fairly special for it to be noted in most national news broadcasts there. For instance I have no idea what is going on in Hungary right now.



Okay, in our local city news we usually see home invasions every week for the last couple of years. This week we had three so far. Two were of men high on meth, weed and booze breaking into peoples houses and were found trying to or in the process of raping peoples children. The third was a guy who was found naked and covered in blood sleeping in someones house. It  just happened so I'm not sure about the toxicology reports. This comes to mind because I brought it up in another thread that was closed and was accused of lying. This issue particularly scares me because what would happen if this were to happen to my family when I wasn't home to protect them? 

The issue also makes me mad because most of the time these people are found to be in the country illegally (as I live in a major city close to the border of the USA an Mexico) - so what happens is they get somewhat of a free pass by the Liberal judges in the court system. Basically a slap on the wrist, no deportation and are back out on the streets getting high again. I don't let it worry me too much because I am armed most of the time so I doubt the person breaking into my house would be hard to kill, but I really don't want to have to deal with the aftermath of that (so it still worries me to a certain extent).


----------



## Viri (Oct 25, 2019)

Airline food place is going on strike, and going to strike at the airport. Creepy black police inspector guy sexually assaulted 3 ladies. 2 rival gangs had a shoot out last night, and shot up a city block. The last one is pretty much same old, same old, lol.

I know it's still the US, but I figured some local news would be interesting. Oh, and local place is Philly.


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 25, 2019)

Top news stories from my boring little town (Dalmuir which is 12 miles outside of Glasgow)

1. Banana the gecko requires a home with an experienced reptile owner who knows how to care for geckos. Banana is not suitable to be a child’s pet.

We are currently unsure of his/her gender.

Geckos don’t require big vivariums, but they do like to feel protected, meaning that Banana would appreciate places to hide in the tank. Geckos can live up to 20 years so taking them on is a big commitment. But it means many memories can be made with him/her as a beloved pet.

Can you give Banana the home she/he needs? Contact the SSPCA centre on 03000 999 999.


2.  A CHINESE takeaway has been revealed as the most unusual item someone has been asked to be buried with, according to a new report from a funeral director.

Co-op Funeralcare, who have a store in Dalmuir, based the report on the insight from more than 500,000 funerals conducted by the company across the country.

The most unique things people have asked to take with them include a Chinese takeaway, an Argos catalogue and a broomstick.

Michael McCready, director of funerals at the Co-op, said: “Placing items inside coffins dates back centuries, but what we’re seeing now is a shift in more people choosing exactly which personal items they want to be buried with.


“Sometimes, those items are sentimental to the deceased such as love letters, photographs and wedding rings.

“Others choose items specifically to make people laugh such as a Chinese takeaway, it can be a real talking point for those left behind.”

The top 20 most unusual items Co-op’s been asked to place inside a coffin are listed below:

1. Chinese takeaway, 2. A false leg, 3. A mobile phone, 4. Wizard of Oz costume, 5. A violin, 6. A pair of clown shoes, 7. A set of skis, 8. Argos catalogue, 9. Guitar, 10. Pork pie, 11. A scone, cream and jam, 12. Toffee crisp, 13. Broomstick, 14. An autographed tennis ball, 15. Dustpan and brush, 16. Playing cards, 17. Fishing rod, 18. Half a bar of chocolate, 19. A wedding dress, 20. A Russian doll

3. ONE person has been rushed to hospital after their car flipped on its roof in Clydebank.

The vehicle hit a central reservation before flipping over and hitting a static car on Dumbarton Road in the Dalmuir area.

_

_

_One person has been injured in a crash in Dalmuir
Emergency services raced to the scene and one person has been taken to hospital.

The road was closed in both directions but has now reopened._


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 25, 2019)

Belgium is falling apart. And the problem with it is that there is no problem with it. It just slowly eroded over the years. Now Belgium mostly consists of Flanders and Wallonia, with Brussels like a child in a worn out marriage. 

Since the election last June, we've made a flemish and a Wallonian government, but the federal government is a'who the fuck cares'mentality. It's not even news anymore. And that's what worries me. The media often portrays us as two different democracies, and that perspective has overshadowed reality (I still have Belgian colleagues. The language is hard but can be overcome)


----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 26, 2019)

Here's a fun one:
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/20/world/americas/culiacan-mexico-chapo-son.html
So the army managed to capture El Chapo's son, Ovidio Guzman. Later, some members of the Cartel of Sinaloa started coming out and shooting security forces.
Later, they released him.
I'm really fucking ashamed of my government for not handling this better.


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 28, 2019)

More exciting local news

Bus driver arrested after 'abandoning bus and fleeing police' in Finnieston

Witnesses claim the driver, believed to be under the influence, parked up on Argyle Street before being pursued by Police

Witnesses have told how the man, believed to be under the influence, fled officers on foot after he parked the vehicle on Argyle Street at around 2:20pm this afternoon.

Pictures show the bus was parked across from Kent Road, close to the car in front and two police cars parked nearby.

One woman who was on the bus told the Record how a passenger had to stop the bus from moving when the driver abandoned it, following a bizarre journey which saw him take a series of wrong turns.

She said: "There were lots of older people on that bus who were very shaken up."

The woman, who does not want to be named, said the driver boarded the 60A bus on Duke Street at around 1.50pm but proceeded to drive the wrong route.


When he was challenged by passengers over his wrong turns the driver allegedly told them he was a Number 2 bus.

The woman said: "It wasn't until he got off and looked at the front of the bus that he believed it was a 60A.

"At this point I turned around and said to one of the passengers 'I think he's under the influence'.

"He almost mounted the pavement when he pulled over in Finnieston. He got out of the cab and exited the bus but it was still moving because he hadn't engaged the handbrake.

"One of the passengers had to stop the bus from rolling forward into the cars.

"The driver then jumped back on, grabbed a bottle of water from his bag and ran off again.

 "We were lucky we didn't hit anything or anyone.

"One of the passengers got off and ran over to police who were nearby. They went after him."

First Bus staff then arrived on the scene and the passengers were asked to remain on the bus to give statements to police.

Tim Bill, who was visiting a friend who works in a bar across the road, claims an officer told him the driver had "parked up and ran away" from the scene after being followed by cops.


He tells : "There were about three or four police cars and 10 officers when I got there.

"I went out and had a wee chat with some of the police, they said the bus was tailed up Argyle Street because it was going in the wrong direction."

One picture showed that, when the bus lights were switched back on, the destination read Milngavie via city centre 60A, which serves a route between Easterhouse, Dennistoun and the city centre before heading to Maryhill and Milngavie.

He added: "There were five or six 'yellow vest' SPT people milling around. The bus was there for about an hour and a half before it was driven away."

Another witness, who lives nearby, claimed a man wearing "driving gear" was seen making off towards Kent Road and appeared to look unwell.

A spokesman for Police Scotland confirmed the bus driver has been arrested and charged.

An earlier statement from the force said: "A 40-year-old man has been arrested and charged in relation to a road traffic offence following an incident on a bus that was reported around 2.20pm on Argyle Street.

"A report will be sent to the Procurator Fiscal."

Duncan Cameron Operations Director for First Glasgow said: “Safety is our number one priority and we are currently working with the relevant authorities regarding an incident on one of our services on Argyle Street earlier today.”


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 28, 2019)

Kottingbrunn: Also second child died

After the murder on Sunday in Kottingbrunn (Baden), where a 31-year-old should have stabbed his 29-year-old wife and two-year-old daughter, now the eleven-month-old son is dead. The baby died Monday morning in the hospital.

The eleven-month-old child had no puncture wounds and had been flown to the hospital on Sunday with severe respiratory distress. In the early morning hours on Monday, the boy died of the injuries suffered in the SMZ East in Vienna. The accused allegedly choke or strangled the eleven-month-old son, said Erich Habitzl, spokesman for the public prosecutor's office Wiener Neustadt, on Monday morning on APA request.
Suspect showed himself confessed

On Sunday, the boy's father was arrested after he reported to the police escort with the words "I killed my family." When the officers entered the house in a terraced housing estate in Kottingbrunn (district of Baden), they found two people lifeless on the ground in the upper floor of the house. Despite resuscitation, the woman and the two-year-old daughter of the alleged perpetrator died. The eleven-month-old son was still alive at this time and was flown to the hospital.



 

The suspected murder weapon was a kitchen knife. The woman and the girl had stab wounds, not the eleven-month-old boy. The alleged perpetrator is a Turkish citizen of Austrian nationality. The 31-year-old suspect was interrogated on Sunday by the investigators for several hours. He showed himself confessed and stated that relationship problems were the reason for the crime.
The investigation is based on a triple murder

From the environment one heard that the woman apparently wanted to separate, that would have hurt the honor of the man, so he killed the woman out of jealousy. By the public prosecutor Wiener Neustadt, the autopsies of the victims were ordered. Preliminary results, according to the spokesman for the prosecutor's office expected on Tuesday at the earliest.

With a "blackout" or with "mental overload" the 31-year-old declared the violent crime against his defender Mirsad Musliu. "Unbelievable happened. A human tragedy with dire consequences, "says Misliu. His client - an HTL engineer - had previously never been prosecuted. The suspect has been in the Wiener Neustadt Prison since the end of the interviews. It was investigated on suspicion of three murders. The imposition of pre-trial detention on the 31-year-olds was in prospect, said Erich Habitzl, spokesman for the public prosecutor Wiener Neustadt.

https://noe.orf.at/stories/3019186/


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 3, 2019)

This one broke my heart it must be terrible to feel so lonely.

*Dalmuir man finds emotional note from anonymous person while out walking*


A Dalmuir man who was out walking has shared photos of an emotional note he found during his journey.

Krissy Ayre was at the trig point at Queens View, Auchineden Hill, on Sunday morning when he noticed a blue folded bit of paper sitting on top.

An anonymous woman had left the note on purpose that included a special request.

It read: “Dear walker, this might seem a little odd and in fact, it is, but I just wanted to ask for your help in sending me a wish. I am a woman in my 30s and I am completely alone.


“I have watched all of my friends get married and have babies, one by one. I am always happy for everyone else, but I really have so much love to give and I want to find a partner to love me back. I have been single for a very long time and I just feel very alone, unloved and unwanted.

“Wishing for this on my own just hasn’t been enough so I would really appreciate if you could take a moment to wish that love comes my way. I hope this works.

“Thank you for your kindness and taking the time to read this. I wish love and happiness for you.”

Krissy shared the photos he took of the note with his sister Kirsty Ayre, who posted them on social media with the caption: “Dear stranger. You are not alone. I hope you see this. Please share.”

Kirsty said: “Krissy wondered what the blue piece of paper sticking out the top was and sent it to me and we decided the power of social media could be used to good effect.

“We were both worried about her mental health, so we shared the pictures to let the stranger know that she is not alone.”


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 6, 2019)

Sigh... Here's a local piece of news that doesn't make front page news for some reason. Probably until it's going to be too late...

In theory, we (Belgium) should get out of nuclear power. There are other options, and the nuclear plants are old. As in 'they're past their due date' old. The problem is that these things still produce a massive amount of power that can not 'just' come from other sources (solar and wind power aren't reliable enough and it can't be properly stopped). As a result, the plan to get out of nuclear power gets postponed and openly blocked by politicians.

By itself, it's not so bad. Until you take a look at one instance closer: Doel. Doel is (or rather: 'was', but that's a different story) a small town near the Schelde River that has one of Belgium 's major nuclear power plants. This location is... Actually too close to Antwerp to be safe (in case of a meltdown, the death toll would be enormous). But this isn't the actual news story.

A few years ago, there was a pretty grave incident. The oil that would grease the machinery had leaked away (some 15.000 litres). This normally could not happen without safety alarms going off, but it happened. And the alarm didn't go off.
This wasn't an error in the nuclear part of the plant, so it wasn't as bad as things could have been. But that isn't the story either.

The story is the investigation that followed. That quickly pointed to sabotage.
...but the culprits were never caught. The investigators can't even exclude the fact that the person doing this worked (or even stil works!) in the plant.

...and this is about page 4 or 5 in the local paper. Nothing happened, so it doesn't get as much attention as a potential nuclear disaster.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 30, 2019)

A WOMAN was allegedly slashed during a disturbance in Dalmuir. 

There were reports of a large police presence in Stewart Street at around 5.20pm on Wednesday, November 27. 

Officers were reportedly seen searching gardens in the area near to the Horse and Barge pub.

A man allegedly seriously assaulted a woman. She was taken to hospital and received treatment for slash wounds to her arm.


----------



## relauby (Dec 1, 2019)

In one of the smaller towns around me (around 20k people) over the summer, a 20-year old kid was arrested because he got drunk one night, broke into a graveyard and stole old human remains (estimated to be from the 1800's), then boiled them and drank the water. He claims he was using boiled water to clean the bones but a friend says he saw him licking the bones. If I remember right, there was an issue in that there wasn't much precedent for sentencing on a case of disturbing human remains that didn't also accompany a homicide or some larger crime, and the guy only ended up getting 150 days in jail and a year probation. I think he's actually out by now. Not sure how I feel about that.


----------

